
Designing very large (JavaScript) applications - cramforce
https://medium.com/@cramforce/designing-very-large-javascript-applications-6e013a3291a3
======
dmitriid
You speak so forcefully about empathy and thinking about other developers, and
how your decisions impact others.

And yet:

\-
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13597](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13597)

\-
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13623](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13623)

\-
[https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13600](https://github.com/ampproject/amphtml/issues/13600)

~~~
wanda
I'll be frank—I think these examples reflect more poorly on you and Captain
Ahab than on your apparent nemesis.

(I am in no way affiliated with your nemesis, AMP, or Google)

~~~
dmitriid
How so?

------
cztomsik
Really liked the article

I also wonder how long it will take until people stop doing react just because
it is cool. Choosing a framework is hardly-reversible decision and people
(architects) should really evaluate all the benefits and all the costs (and
their real needs) and not act based on current hypes.

BTW: everybody is blogging about how something is so cool but nobody blogs
about how they screwed up. I'd love to read such articles maybe there's a room
for new "medium"

~~~
bromuro
Do you know people using React because it’s cool? What do they mean that’s
React is cool? And why they should not?

